# Using donnar sperm at Gri



## XClaire1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi ladies looking for a bit of advice please my partner has no sperm in his samples and been told if we went ahead with the sperm retrieval procedure there was a 2% chance of finding any so there  would be no point doing this ... Has any one actually went through this and found some ? So we were told to consider Donna sperm as thats really our only option now    I'm finding this hard to deal with and if we did go ahead with it i was looking at the cryos sperm bank however how would gri go about this ? Would they be happy as i would choose the anonymous sperm Donna i have a feeling they wouldn't allow that   i could go on and on with questions so il stop hear Any advice or help would be great thank you and goodluck


----------

